# brutal thread on lookism regarding surgerycels, sui fuel



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 6, 2019)

hello everyone, i finally got my nose job







lookism.net


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Oh god, poor dude, his nose was fine, what he needed was jaw surgery, his mandible length is lacking and when you move your maxilla with the mandible forward it makes the nose appear smaller in relative projection anyway. You really need to study lookism well first, the surgeon that gave him the surgery anyway is a jew.
That morph, that fucking morph, very well made, god poor dude, stript his soul, couldn't read well into it.


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

Man, that's the danger of this type of community if you aren't smart enough to figure what makes your PSL, I really feel bad for him, he fucked up.


----------



## Deleted member 245 (Jul 6, 2019)

Wide bulbous noses are worth getting rhino for, not "big" gandy type noses.

No amount of mandible or maxilla augmentation can save a wide nose but they can save slight beak noses.


----------



## heroinfather (Jul 6, 2019)

Basically a rhino is only good for your nose tip


----------



## dodt (Jul 6, 2019)

The problem is that some looksmax/lookism users delude each other into thinkinking about softmaxing while writing controversial stuff on surgeries, rhino in this example. No wonder threads where a dude got leaner are revered as he ascension or smth. 
Giving ratings via photo is also major cope.


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 6, 2019)

Dude420 said:


> Man, that's the danger of this type of community if you aren't smart enough to figure what makes your PSL, I really feel bad for him, he fucked up.




yea the guy really seems nice, its sad he went and got a rhino when he should have fixed his lower third/browridge etc etc. nose is the last think you shoudl worry about if its not deformed,


----------



## Pendejo (Jul 6, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> nose is the last think you shoudl worry about if its not deformed


Cope, i am not deformed and I need a rhinoplasty more than other surgeries.


----------



## elfmaxx (Jul 6, 2019)

yikes


----------



## ZUZZCEL (Jul 6, 2019)

wtf lol, looks just as bad as thebefore pic. his CT is negative+ his maxilla is recessed


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 6, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> View attachment 76736
> 
> 
> wtf lol, looks just as bad as thebefore pic. his CT is negative+ his maxilla is recessed


Looks great imo but his eyes haven’t healed yet

It takes weeks imo


----------



## gypsyboy (Jul 6, 2019)

The nose is swollen, it will take time (months) for it to go down. Looks like a good rhino. Not over feminine.


----------



## FaceandHFD (Jul 6, 2019)

heroinfather said:


> Basically a rhino is only good for your nose tip


high IQ

bulbous tip correction is the only legit rhino.

if you have convex nose you need either lefort 1 or lefort 3(recessed infras, upper maxilla)


----------



## RichardSpencel (Jul 6, 2019)

elfmaxx said:


> yikes


----------



## Dude420 (Jul 6, 2019)

One of his last post on the forum
"The sad truth is that the overwhelmingly majority of surgeries won't look even close to the morphs people make here. After getting so many procedures there's a very high likelihood of one looking completely deformed."


----------



## reptiles (Jul 6, 2019)

the editing skill's are really good ngl


----------



## reddollars (Jul 6, 2019)

ZUZZCEL said:


> yea the guy really seems nice, its sad he went and got a rhino when he should have fixed his lower third/browridge etc etc. nose is the last think you shoudl worry about if its not deformed,


Nah I got a Jew nose not that big tho just a bump that needs fixing


----------

